# Random MAC addresses?



## pygr (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi,

I have a ClearFog Base, which has 3 ethernet interfaces. On every boot, ifconfig shows different (random?) MAC addresses for the 3. If I set a MAC address in u-boot with 
	
	



```
setenv eth1addr 00:50:43:02:02:00
```
 or in the device tree with Mac-address 
	
	



```
mac-address = [00 50 43 02 02 00]
```
, it doesn't make any difference. The MAC address after booting into the OS still seems to be random.

What's up with that?

pygr


----------



## oOiOo (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello,
There is an thread about this in the ARM mailing list about the reason why. But you can have a persistent MAC address by specify it in rc.conf. Eg.

```
ifconfig_xxx0="DHCP ether aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff"
```
Regards


----------



## pygr (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi oOiOo,

Could you provide a link to the thread?

pygr


----------



## trev (Oct 4, 2018)

It was raised regarding the RPi3B+ (http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/FreeBSD-on-latest-RPI3-td6267043.html) and resulted in https://reviews.freebsd.org/D16117 which has been committed and has fixed the issue for the RPi3B+.


----------

